# New Recruit Super Excited - Just my Personal Story and Bio



## BCstangWA (29 Mar 2017)

Hey Guys (& Girls lol),

My name is Ilyas Khan, I was born in Steveston ( a port town with an old timers air and navy reserve), Richmond, BC. I grew up riding my bike in steveston watching the big german tankers going by carrying oil, and the Navy patrolling the waters. I myself am interested in joining the Air-Force. I started thinking about joining the military or started aspiring to want to, when I was in Utah state, doing some time in a military style boarding school with PT and stuff, also some ranch community service and horseback riding. I was there from when I was 17-19 and started thinking about it heavily. When I got out, I went back to BC and then worked doing forming carpentry for a while and did some auto-door installation, electrician work as well as some entry engineering production ( while applying to schools) I applied to schools in U.S because I finished my high school there and yeah. I went to the University of Arizona to play soccer and study Aerospace Engineering. I did just about Half my Degree there and decided I wanted to join the ROTC program(U.S reserve military) but was disheartened and told they couldn't take me at the time because I was Canadian, they said to either get a greencard or work get a job for 5 years then come back. I decided to leave the U.S and comeback to B.C because I really wanted to serve my country and be in the Canadian Forces. I also remember when I was a kid that recruiting commercial with the drug bust in the sea would come on and I thought it was doppeee (lol). Anyway yeah so I came back and applied to the military and recently passed my fitness testing and am now studying for my aptitude test in mid-april. I played varsity sports my whole life: soccer & ice-hockey. Super active and fit, did alot of heavy weightlifting the last couple years especially since military school and am very fit. I am hoping to get into the military in some kind of eng-tech position related to aviation or aerospace, but at the end of the day just want to do something to serve my country and be apart of the Canadian Forces. Also my grandfather was an inspector for the British Navy in Fiji. Other than that I really am aspiring to be in the military, and have been since Military school in Utah, I also love the aid that they do in 3rd world countries. I was also thinking about intelligence Im pretty good at programming know a few different languages or something like that, im also with good with math, autoCAD solidworks stuff, and physically strong & fit. A bit more about myself I like muscle cars, my first car was a Blue 2007 4.0L Mustang I bought that from the money I was doing before and am still in love with her lol. I sold it for tuition to pay my dad back and was hoping to get another one day when im in the military like a GT with killer sound. I like movies like Dear John, and Safe Haven, and this is my favorite song right now - Deep End by Crossfade https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2GCEXmYDBY : that killa bass guitar has me,  Thanks for reading Godbless if anyone wants to chat hit me up!


----------



## BeyondTheNow (13 May 2017)

'Just came across your post. You sound eager and positive, both very good traits to maintain during the recruiting process. You've probably already read that it can be lengthy and frustrating at times. Good luck! 

(On a side note, feel free to break longer posts such as this one into paragraphs, or point form details. It was a little difficult to read.)


----------



## BCstangWA (14 May 2017)

Hey thanks for the reply, will do thanks take care.   :warstory:


----------

